# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Koiviston Auto

## Epa

Koiviston auton Lahti-Helsinki -pikavuorot eivät 1.6.2008 alkaen kulje Mäntsälän keskustan kautta. Yhtiö lisää vakiovuoroja Lahdesta Luhtikylän kautta Mäntsälään ja edelleen Mäntsälästä Helsinkiin moottoritietä myöten. Näitä vuoroja ajetaan päivittäin neljä molempiin suuntiin. Myös Lahdesta Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle ajettavien vuorojen määrää lisätään aamuisin ja iltaisin. Helsingistä Jyväskylän suuntaan ajavat pikavuorot lopettavat Padasjoen keskustan kautta koukkaamisen ja käyttävät jatkossa Taulun ABC:n pikavuoropysäkkiä. 

Muutokset ovat osa Koiviston auton laajempaa liikennejärjestelyiden uusimista uuden aikataulun astuessa ensi maanantaina voimaan. Aikataulujen muutospaineita ovat aiheuttaneet etenkin Helsingin pahenevat ruuhkat. Linkki Etelä-Suomen Sanomien artikkeliin: http://www.ess.fi/?article=196533 

Padasjoella jää harmittavasti syrjään moniulotteinen bussiasema, joka rakennuksena sisältää kahvilan lisäksi uimahallin sekä Hyrylän tavoin kirjaston. Padasjoki on kuitenkin risteysasema, josta on Helsinki-Lahti-Jyväskylä -reitin ohella yhteydet toisilla yhtiöillä Tampereelle, Lammille ja Hämeenlinnaan sekä Riihimäen, Hyvinkään ja Hyrylän kautta Helsinkiin.

----------


## Epa

Etelä-Suomen lääninhallitus on antanut täydentävässä ostoliikenteen tarjouskilpailussa ratkaisun. Sen mukaan Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy alkaa Koiviston Auton ohella liikennöidä Lahdesta Paimelan ja Vesivehmaan kautta Vääksyyn. Rajamäen voittama vuoro lähtee koulujen kesäloma-aikana maanantaista perjantaihin Vääksystä klo 11.05 ja takaisin Lahdesta klo 12.05. Lauantaisin ajetaan Vääksystä klo 11.00 ja 13.00 sekä Lahdesta klo 11.40 ja 13.45.

http://www.laaninhallitus.fi/lh/etel...7?opendocument

----------


## Alf P.

Haa, täältä löytyikin nopeammin kuin arvelinkaan vastaus pohtimaani kysymykseen siitä, minkä takia kaikki pikavuorot käyttävät Padasjoella vain Taulu ABC:n pysäkkiä. Asiassa on tosiaan hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Padasjoen linja-autoasema on tosiaan melko käytännöllinen sekä lähellä keskustaa ja asustusta, mutta sijaintinsa puolesta aivan toivottoman kaukana valtatiestä. Ei varmaan kutkuttanut koko matkaa (Helsinki - Jyväskylä) matkustajia Padasjoen koukkaus, joka tosiaan saattoi viedä 15 minuuttia aikaa.

Muita muutoksia on ainakin se, että perjantaina Helsingistä klo 15.00 lähtevä Helsinki-Hartola -linjan rinnakkaisvuoro Luhankaan on muutettu express-vuoroksi. Myös klo 18.30 lähtevä vuoro Helsinki-Sysmä ei enää jatka perjantaisin Jyväskylään asti.

----------


## killerpop

Kuulemma Koiviston Autolle olisi tullut yksi Irisbus:n turistimalli pikavuorokäyttöön viime viikolla ja on kuulemma konsernin väreissä. Saattanee löytyä siis Lahti-Helsinki -pikavuoroilta.

Pohjolan Bussiliikenne -sivuston kalustolistasta ei löytynyt tietoa ko autosta, joten tiedetäänkös täällä tarkempaa mallia, rekkaria ja kylkinumeroa?

----------


## ultrix

> *MTV3: Neljä kaupunkia selvittää bussifirman rahavirtoja*
> 
>      13.10.2010 - 20:47   
> 
> _STT_ Kuopio, Jyväskylä,  Oulu ja Lahti ovat käynnistäneet selvityksen Koiviston auto -yhtymän  taloudesta, kertoo MTV3:n 45 minuuttia -ohjelma. Kaupungit haluavat  tietää, onko lipputukea maksettu alueellisille tytäryhtiöille oikein  perustein.
>  Kaupungit haluavat selvittää Koiviston auto-konsernin ja sen  paikallisten tytäryhtiöiden taloutta ja rahavirtoja. Kyse on siitä, onko  tytäryhtiöiden tulos saatu näyttämään todellista heikommalta  siirtämällä konserniavustuksia emoyhtiölle.
>  Koiviston auto kiisti jyrkästi, että rahansiirroilla olisi tarkoitus  antaa virheellinen kuva lipputuetun liikenteen kannattavuudesta. 
> http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/45min/jaksot.shtml?1203407


http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/193695.shtml

----------


## bussifriikki

Koiviston Auto on ostanut Keski-Suomen Liikenteen

http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/talous/ke...nnetta/1882162

----------


## bussifriikki

Emoyhtiönkin kalusto on saanut uutta väritystä

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/K/Ko...oxa+201114.jpg

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Emoyhtiönkin kalusto on saanut uutta väritystä
> 
> http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/K/Ko...oxa+201114.jpg


Kabusiin tuo väritys istuu jotenkin paremmin kuin Porvoon Liikenteen Volvoihin. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että vanha oli parempi.

----------


## ripperi

Koiviston auto lähtee kuin lähteeki mukaan hintakilpailuun. 7.1. muuttuu hinnoittelu nelos, vitos ja 24 teiden pikavuoroissa. 


```
Helsinki - Lahti, 10 euroa
Helsinki - Jyväskylä, 30 euroa
Helsinki - Oulu,  50 euroa
Helsinki - Rovaniemi, 80 euroa
Helsinki - Heinola, 15 euroa
Helsinki - Mikkeli, 20 euroa
Helsinki - Varkaus, 25 euroa
Helsinki - Kuopio, 30 euroa
Lahti - Jyväskylä, 20 euroa
Lahti - Oulu, 40 euroa
Jyväskylä - Oulu, 30 euroa
Kuopio - Oulu, 30 euroa
Oulu - Rovaniemi, 30 euroa
```

Lippuja voi ostaa suoraan kuljettajalta kuin myös matkahuollon kautta. Lippujen määrää ei ole rajoitettu eli hinta on kaikille sama.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lippuja voi ostaa suoraan kuljettajalta kuin myös matkahuollon kautta.


Näillä hinnoilla luulisi kysyntää riittävän, kun kerran lipun voi ostaa vasta kuljettajalta. Halvemmilla hinnoilla lippuja myyvät edellyttävät lippujen ostamista etukäteen ilman muutos- tai peruutusoikeutta. Jotkut näistä etukäteisostoa vaativista lipuista ovat kalliimpiakin, esim. OnniBus.com:lla ensi perjantaina Helsinki - Kuopio klo 16.30 maksaa 35 euroa (ja samaan aikaan lähtee Kuopion Liikenteen pikavuoro, jolla siis loppiaisen jälkeen pääsee 30 eurolla).

----------


## bussifriikki

Koiviston busseihin tulee WLAN

http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/20...ection-default

----------


## Lasse

> Koiviston busseihin tulee WLAN
> 
> http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/20...ection-default


Aika monessa on jo ilmisetynyt WLAN-tarrat etuovien kulmille.

----------


## Madmax

Koivisto karsii hieman Jyväskylä-Helsinki väliä 

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...4-b195923b0b9c

----------


## kuukanko

Uudentyyppinen avaus tuossa on uusi vuoro 7.00 Helsinki - Heinola - Jyväskylä, joka lähtee täsmälleen samaan aikaan Savonlinjojen Helsinki - Jyväskylä -vuoron (ja myös OnniBusin) kanssa. Aikaisemmin nämä perinteiset firmat eivät kai ole kilpailleet keskenään suoraan päällekkäisillä vuoroilla.

Tämän ja Kuopion Liikenteen vähennysten perusteella näyttää kyllä vähän siltä, että KA aikoo poistua takavasemmalle, kun kilpailijat vievät matkustajat heidän pikavuoroistaan.

----------


## Alf P.

Voi, voi... Ymmärtäähän sen, että Helsinki-Jyväskylä-välillä riittää paljon vuorotarjontaa eri firmoilta, mutta nämä vuorojen harvennukset vaikuttavat ikävällä tavalla matkustaessa "välipysäkeille", esim. Padasjoelle tai Kuhmoisiin. Kyllähän vuoroja vieläkin riittää, mutta siinä missä aikaisemmin mökille matkustaessa pääsi reissuun melkein mihin aikaan päivästä vain, nyt täytyy ruveta jo vähän katselemaan mihin aikaan päivästä pääsee reissuun. Lähinnä jäin miettimään, että onko noiden SS-expressvuorojen lakkauttaminen kuinka järkevää? Ainakin vielä muutama vuosi sitten kesäaikaan sunnuntain Jyväskylä-Jämsä-Helsinki -vuoroissa on ollut sunnuntaisin melko täyttä. Vai käyttävätkö kaikki Jyväskylästä lähtevät nykyään jo Onnibusia, mikä on vienyt matkustajat näiltä vuoroilta?

Melkoiseen paitsioon jää myös Vääksyn pohjoispuoli, eli Pulkkilanharju ja Sysmä, jonne menee ilmeisesti jatkossa enää vain parhaimmillaan kolme vuoroa päivässä, ja osa yhteyksistä muuttuu vielä vaihdollisiksi matkustettaessa Helsingistä/Helsinkiin. No, vielä kymmenisen vuotta sitten kesäisin tuolla ravasi paljon kesämökeiltä tulevia matkustajia, viime vuosina autot ovat kulkeneet melko tyhjinä.

Vuorojen karsiminen on täysin ymmärrettävää, mutta onhan tämä joukkoliikenteen "kehitys" näinä aikoina todella surullista seurattavaa.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## tkp

Koiviston Auto #347 tuhoutui tulipalossa Jämsässä http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/j...8efb13d3f408de

----------


## killerpop

> Koiviston Auto #347 tuhoutui tulipalossa Jämsässä http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/j...8efb13d3f408de


Kuvia palopaikalta http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...bcdf0c269562ba

Kiertotie oli käytössä, eli Ruonanlahdentie  Moiskalantie  Niemenkyläntie. Isolla bussilla kieltämättä vähän haastavampi osuus.

----------


## Alf P.

Nää Koiviston Auton hakemuksen aikataulumuutokset hämmentävät edelleen.

Esimerkiksi jatkossa liikennöidään edelleen vuoro Lahti-Sysmä M-S 16.50-18.00

Mutta kuitenkin Hartola-Sysmä-Lahti-Helsinki M-S 18.00-21.15 lakkautetaan. Mutta jos auto kerran ajaa Sysmään, ja sieltä kuljettaja sen todennäköisesti ajaa varikolle Lahteen, niin eikö se nyt saman tien voisi kuljettaa myös matkustajia välillä Sysmä-Lahti.  :Confused:  Se voisi vielä jopa noudattaa tuon em. vuoron aikataulua tuolla välillä, eli lähtö Sysmästä 18.25, saapuminen Lahteen 19.35.

----------


## tkp

> Nää Koiviston Auton hakemuksen aikataulumuutokset hämmentävät edelleen.
> 
> Esimerkiksi jatkossa liikennöidään edelleen vuoro Lahti-Sysmä M-S 16.50-18.00
> 
> Mutta kuitenkin Hartola-Sysmä-Lahti-Helsinki M-S 18.00-21.15 lakkautetaan. Mutta jos auto kerran ajaa Sysmään, ja sieltä kuljettaja sen todennäköisesti ajaa varikolle Lahteen, niin eikö se nyt saman tien voisi kuljettaa myös matkustajia välillä Sysmä-Lahti.  Se voisi vielä jopa noudattaa tuon em. vuoron aikataulua tuolla välillä, eli lähtö Sysmästä 18.25, saapuminen Lahteen 19.35.


Jos auton ja kuljettajan asemapaikka on Sysmä ja se lähtee seuraavan kerran sieltä aamulla?

----------


## Alf P.

> Jos auton ja kuljettajan asemapaikka on Sysmä ja se lähtee seuraavan kerran sieltä aamulla?


Tätä mietinkin, että olisiko tässä jotain tällaista takana. Tarkemmin en ole tietoinen Koiviston Auton käytännöistä.

Uusia aikatauluja on jo Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa. ELY-keskukselle lähetetyn hakemuksen perusteella ymmärsin, ettei Sysmästä lähtisi enää aamun jälkeen yhtäkään autoa, joka ei kulkisi koulujen kesäloman aikaan, mutta näköjään vielä klo 14.15 lähtee yksi auto Lahteen. Sitä voi käyttää sitten mökkireissuilla.

Ilmeisesti myös 10.30 Helsingistä Jämsän kautta Jyväskylään lähtevä vuoro myöhennettiin lähtemään vasta klo 11.00. Hyvä päätös, kun klo 12 vuoro lakkautettiin. Nyt sillä välillä on selkeä ja tasainen kolmen tunnin vuoroväli: lähdöt Helsingistä klo 8.00, 11.00, 14.00 ja 17.00.

Hakemuksessa muutamat Helsinkiin menevät vuorot pysäytettiin jo Lahteen, mutta hakemuksessa puhuttiin luontevista vaihtoyhteyksistä Helsinkin. Näitä vaihtoyhteyksiä ei Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun kautta vielä löytynyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koiviston auto lähtee kuin lähteeki mukaan hintakilpailuun.


Joihinkin Koiviston Auton ja Jyväskylän Liikenteen pikavuorobusseihin on alkanut tulla kylkimainoksia näistä tarjoushinnoista.

----------


## Alf P.

Helsingin Sanomissa oli tänään (13.6.) reportaasit maaseudun bussiyhteyksien rapautumisesta. Kainalojutussa oli esimerkkinä käytetty juuri Koiviston Auton uusia aikatauluja HelsinkiSysmä -välillä.

HS 13.6.2015: Sysmä jäi harventuneiden bussivuorojen varaan




> "Nuoret eivät pääse töiden jälkeen Helsingistä mökille Sysmään, kun päivän viimeinen bussivuoro lähtee arkisin jo kello 15", kertoo Sysmän Matkabaarin hoitaja Sirkku Haajanen.





> " - - Tosin kyllä aiemmin Helsingistä lähtenyt perjantain iltabussi oli kesäisin useimmiten täpösen täynnä", Patrakka pohtii.


Kieltämättä tuntuu hieman erikoiselta, että onko mukamas järkevämpää ajaa jonakin talvisena maanantaina klo 9.00 lähtevää HelsinkiSysmä -vuoroa kuin liikennöidä esim. kesäperjantaisin klo 18.30 lähtevää vuoroa samalla välillä. Nyt jälkimmäinen on lakkautettu. On varmaankin totta, että 18.30-vuoro ei ollut ympäri vuoden jokaisena M-S-päivänä kannattava, mutta olisiko matkustajia riittänyt edes P++-vuorolle.

Tässä tiivistyy varmasti jotain olennaista nykyisestä linja-autoalan "kriisistä". Vuoroja ajetaan tiettyinä aikoina, koska niin on aina tehty. Eikä silloin, kun olisi potentiaalia edes hieman suuremmille matkustajamäärille.

----------


## Rasbelin

Sanaa kriisi ei voi varsinaisesti tässä yhteydessä mielestäni kirjoittaa vain suluissa. Toki itse miellän tilanteen enemmän väistämättömänä uudistuksena, jos ajatellaan asiaa liikennejärjestelmän kannalta, eikä yksittäisen liikeyrityksen kannalta. Yhteyksien kannalta tämä on mullistus, joka aiheuttaa paikallisia kriisejä kuten vaikkapa Hartolassa tai Sysmässä.

Kyllähän tässä Koivarin & kumpp. harjoittamassa järjestelmällisessä sopeuttamisessa leikkausten ja muutosten kautta on taustalla kaksi seikkaa:

- Ruuhkaisilla osuuksilla ei voi enää subventoida hiljaisempia vuoroja.
- Suomessa on käynnissä maan suurin nykyhistorian sisäinen muuttoliike, eli migraatio. 70-luvun suuri maalta muutto oli tilastollisesti pienempi.

Padasjoki, Asikkala, Sysmä jne. ovat sellaisia paikkakuntia, että ne eivät ole enää joukkoliikenteelle otollisia. Se mitä erään pohjanmaalaisen kunnan liikenneasioista vastaava sanoi Bussiammattilaisen haastattelussa jo joskus 6-7 vuotta sitten pitää hyvin kutinsa näillä paikkakunnilla. Joukkoliikenne on yhtä kuin koululaisliikenne. Linja-autoliikenne tulee mitä suurimmassa määrin katoamaan muualta kuin sieltä mistä yhteiskunta sitä ostaa tai - kuten eräs toimija on osoittanut, on liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa viedä sardiinipurkeissa tusinamatkustajia.

Suomen kartalla tulee 2020-luvulle mentäessä olemaan paljon aukkoja jl-verkostossa, jonne ei ole mitään palvelua, pl. koululaiskuljetukset. Tämä on väistämätön seuraamus ranskalaisista viivoistani. Niiden ulkopuolelta mainitsen vielä sen, että yhteiskunnalla ei ole rahaa ostoihin maakuntatasolla (ts. ELY), joten lopputulema on se, että liikenne keskittyy Koivarilla & kumpp. sinne mistä varma leipä nykylähtökohdissa tulee.

----------


## deepthroat

Koiviston Auto on hakenut kaikkien Tampere-Lahti-Loviisa-Kotka vuorojen lakkauttamista reittivälillä Lahti-Kotka 10.8.2015 lukien. Tuo vuorojen lakkautus merkitsee sitä, että Tampere-Kotka välin yhteydet jäävät kahden vuoroparin varaan entisten neljän sijaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Koiviston Auto on hakenut kaikkien Tampere-Lahti-Loviisa-Kotka vuorojen lakkauttamista reittivälillä Lahti-Kotka 10.8.2015 lukien. Tuo vuorojen lakkautus merkitsee sitä, että Tampere-Kotka välin yhteydet jäävät kahden vuoroparin varaan entisten neljän sijaan.


Tampere-Lahti-Tampere -kuviot menee kyllä tämän myötä aivan uusiksi. Ainakin osa liikennöitsijöistä siirtää myös liikenteen Teiskontielle, ellei kaikki entisen Kalevantien-Kangasalantien reitin sijasta.

Koivari ajaa kuitenkin 4 edestakaista Lahti-Tampere vuoroa joka päivä, joista yksi jatkaa Lahdesta vielä Orimattilaan. Näille yhtenäistä on se, että kaikki sivuuttaa Lammin taajaman valtatietä 12.

Aikatauluremontin myötä, mm Pälkäneellä saa opetella aivan uudet aikataulut. Ja jos PL ei tee muutoksia omaan Kotkan vuoroonsa, tulee myös Tampere-Lahti -välille mielenkiintoinen tilanne kun PL:n vuoro lähtee 17:15 ja KA:n 17:30

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuo Tampere-Kotka on muutenkin aika hidas väli, helposti pääsee Helsingin kautta samassa ajassa tai sitten junalla. Itse olisin säilyttänyt kenties vaihdollisena tuon yhteyden jos kulkijoita ei ole niin paljon. Pienemmällä kalustolla Lahti-Kotka väli ja isommalla Tampere-Lahti.

----------


## deepthroat

No nyt sitten näkyy jo MH:n aikatauluhaussa Koiviston Auton Kotkan vuorojen lopetuksien seuraukset, joista merkittävimpänä pitäisin Paunun vuosikymmeniä Tampereelta kello 9.00 Kotkaan lähteneen vuoron myöhästyttäminen kahdella tunnilla, eli kouluvuoden alusta uusi lähtöaika on kello 11.00. Takaisinpäin lähdetään entiseen malliin.

----------


## Alf P.

Lahden Seudun Liikenne LSL on lisännyt 10.8. alkaen vuoroja Lahdesta Sysmään. Nyt kulkee yksi vuoropari arki-iltaisin, joka ei ole aikaisemmin kulkenut. Lieneeköhän tämä seurausta Koiviston Auton uusista aikatauluista syntyneestä palautteesta? Yhteyksiä ajetaan kuitenkin ilmeisesti vain kouluvuoden aikana, joten ei hirveästi auta mökkiläisiä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Alf P.

Koiviston Auto aikoo vuodenvaihteessa lakkauttaa valtaosan Lahden ja Lentoaseman välisistä yhteyksistä sekä tehdä jälleen muutamia supistuksia ja muutoksia Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välisille yhteyksille.

Hakemus 1 ja Hakemus 2 katsottavissa Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen sivuilta.

----------


## tkp

Koiviston auton pitkäaikaisen toimitusjohtajan Martti Tommolan muistokirjoitus Helsingin Sanomissa

http://www.hs.fi/muistot/art-2000005347650.html

----------


## Jirtsu96

Havainnoin keskiviikkona 25.9. Pihtiputaalla Niemenharjun Nesteen rekkaparkissa Koiviston Auton valko/harmaaseen
maalatun teli Volvo 9700H, ei ole varmuutta oliko NG vaiko UG kun perä oli tiellepäin. Ei lukenut siis vielä mitään nimiä kyljessä eikä ollut rekisterikilpiäkään.

Onko jollain tietoa mihinkä yksikköön tällainen auto on sijoittunut?

----------


## antsa

Jos se oli perinteisissä Koiviston väreissä niin luultavammin menis Jyväskylän Liikenteelle koska ainakaan Lahteen ei liene tulossa muuta kuin Flex-värisiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa näkyi perjantaina 27.9. valko-harmaa B11R 9700S UG -teli kilvillä BXC-155, jonka omistajaksi Traficom kertoo Porvoon Liikenne Oy:n. Voisiko tämä auto olla kyseessä?

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Lahdessa näkyi perjantaina 27.9. valko-harmaa B11R 9700S UG -teli kilvillä BXC-155, jonka omistajaksi Traficom kertoo Porvoon Liikenne Oy:n. Voisiko tämä auto olla kyseessä?


Mitä ilmeisemmin sama auto kyseessä. Perspimeessä ajoin ohi niin sivusilmällä vaan rekisteröin kyseisen auton.  :Very Happy:  
Selvisipä nyt tämäkin mysteeri. Elättelin jo toiveita että kyseinen auto olisi sijoittunut Jyväskylään.

----------


## antsa

Tuntuis kyllä ettei sama jos ilman tekstejä ja rekisteriä tuolla. Tuo Porvoolainen on BXN-155 ja nuo tuli ajoon jo elokuussa.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Tuntuis kyllä ettei sama jos ilman tekstejä ja rekisteriä tuolla. Tuo Porvoolainen on BXN-155 ja nuo tuli ajoon jo elokuussa.


Saattaa se sittenkin olla: BXN-155 on tosiaan jo Porvoossa vähän aikaa ollut kaksiakselinen B9R, mutta BX*C*-155 on B11R-telipeli ja "uutuus"! :-)
En ole nähnyt autoa, mutta kysyin myös TraFi-tietoja ja sen mukaan kyse on tästä autosta: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=57367
Auto on kirjattu 26.06.2019 SAAN Group Oy:n myyntivarastoon (välittäjä Oulusta???) ja 26.09.2019 se on rekisteröity Porvoon Liikenteelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jep, nimenomaan uusi käytetty ja BXC-155.

----------


## VX97

Onkohan Satakunnan Liikennekin aloittamassa kaluston uusimista, kun nyt on alkanut vanhemmasta päästä lähtemään autoja?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onkohan Satakunnan Liikennekin aloittamassa kaluston uusimista, kun nyt on alkanut vanhemmasta päästä lähtemään autoja?


Liikennettä on kyllä karsittu aika rankalla kädellä ja autoja on myös alkujaan ollut paljon ylimääräisiä. Ihan fiksua pistää paaliin vanhempia autoja sen sijaan, että olisivat jatkuvasti lähtövalmiudessa varikolla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lahdessa näkyi perjantaina 27.9. valko-harmaa B11R 9700S UG -teli kilvillä BXC-155, jonka omistajaksi Traficom kertoo Porvoon Liikenne Oy:n. Voisiko tämä auto olla kyseessä?


Tänään näkyi suunnilleen samanlainen Volvo BXC-186-kilvin. Kuin myös joku toinen, mutta Flex-värinen (ilman teippejä) Volvo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------




> Tänään näkyi suunnilleen samanlainen Volvo BXC-186-kilvin. Kuin myös joku toinen, mutta Flex-värinen (ilman teippejä) Volvo.


FNU-698 ja korkeampaa mallia takamoottorilla näkyi olevan tuo.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään näkyi suunnilleen samanlainen Volvo BXC-186-kilvin. Kuin myös joku toinen, mutta Flex-värinen (ilman teippejä) Volvo.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> FNU-698 ja korkeampaa mallia takamoottorilla näkyi olevan tuo.


Voisihan sitä olettaa että porvoosta vielä poistuisi noiden kahden tieltä teliautot #35 ja #40 jotka ovat 20 vuoden ikään jo ehtineet. Mutta tuo flex-värinen, liekö se Lahden yksikköön tulossa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

BXC-186 Porvoon Liikenne Oy B11R 6x2 9700S ja FNU-698 H. Ukkonen Oy B12B 6x2 9700? kertoo Traficom.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä vielä tietoja noista:
Porvoon teli on ex. Flygbussarna kuten aiempikin: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=57375
Flex-teli on ex. Tide Buss SU 74151 Volvo B12B 6x2 9700 HD NG

----------


## ripperi

Kuopioon on kuulemma tulossa kaksi telivolvoa oulu-hki välille.

----------


## jorkki

tuosta FLEX värisestä näyttää olevan kuvia H UKKOSEN Facebook sivulla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon BXC-155 on kylkinumeroltaan 13.

----------


## Lari Nylund

ESS uutisoi (maksumuurin takana):

Antti Unkuri siirtyy talon sisällä Koiviston Auton konsernijohtajaksi. Antti Norrlin konsernin hallituksen puheenjohtajaksi.

https://www.ess.fi/uutiset/talous/art2579592

----------


## killerpop

Ei ole maksumuurin takana, koska koko juttu on sivun lähdekoodissa  :Cool: 


```
<div class="body only-paid delete-non-paid clearfix cXenseParse" itemprop="articleBody">
```




> Koiviston Auton kasvu jatkuu, ja konsernin perusliiketoiminta on hyvässä kunnossa, kertoo talousjohtaja Antti Unkuri, 54, joka 1. joulukuuta aloittaa konsernijohtajana.
> 
> Hän kertoo olevansa otettu nimityksestä, joka julkistettiin tiistaina.
> 
>  Ihan hyvältä tuntuu. On suuri kunnia tulla valituksi pitkän historian omaavan perheyhtiön johtoon, toteaa Unkuri, joka on palvellut konsernia kahdessa vaiheessa kaikkiaan noin 13 vuotta. Nykyinen pesti alkoi vuonna 2011.
> 
> Noin 2 300 työntekijällään ja 1 030 linja-autollaan Koiviston Auto on alansa suurin yritys Suomessa. Yhtiön toiminta alkoi vuonna 1928 linjalla Koivisto Viipuri.
> 
> Viime vuonna liikevaihto kasvoi 176 miljoonaan euroon. Noususuunta jatkuu, sillä viime vuoden lokakuussa konserniin liittyi yritysoston seurauksena Onnibus.
> ...

----------


## Lari Nylund

OnniBus FLEX -vuorojen aikatauluihin tulee useita muutoksia 7.1.2020 alkaen.*

https://www.koivistonauto.fi/2019/12...1-2019-alkaen/

----------


## repesorsa

Katselin ihmeissäni Porvoon torin web-kameraa ja näin asemalta lähtevän SatLin Carrus Starin n. klo 16.10, tais olla Volvo, en ehtinyt tarkistaa linjakilven tekstiä, olisko ollut OB:N Kotkan linjalla?

----------


## bernemi

> Katselin ihmeissäni Porvoon torin web-kameraa ja näin asemalta lähtevän SatLin Carrus Starin n. klo 16.10, tais olla Volvo, en ehtinyt tarkistaa linjakilven tekstiä, olisko ollut OB:N Kotkan linjalla?


Itse näin tänään Mannerheimintiellä jonkun Satakuntalaisen Carruksen linjalla C6. Täsmää myös OB:n Facebook-sivujen tietoon tälle päivälle.

----------


## kiitokurre

#30 ja #121 on OB:lla tarvittaessa varalla

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Porvoon BXC-155 on kylkinumeroltaan 13.


Tuhruinen kuva Kampista tänään: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...2/49259037842/
Nyt on tosiaan kylkinumero myös ovisivulla.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettu: F40, Jyväskylä - Oulu. Auton numeroa ei taltioitu. Ilmeisesti normaali reittiväli on sillä Jyväskylä - Rovaniemi.

Auto oli aika täynnä. En löytänyt istumapaikka-kaavion mukaista istumapaikkaani. Istuin 3. rivillä edessä, mikä paikka oli merkitty varatuksi.

Auton istumapaikkojen numerointi ja järjestys oli perinteinen. Mikä oli perinteistä? Vain pelkät numerot, eikä esim. lentokoneille tyypillinen järjestys. Aisleissa on ensin numero, mikä kuvastaa istumariviä. Sitten on juokseva kirjaimiin perustuva järjestys, A:sta eteenpäin ja järjestyksessä vasemmalta oikealle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:17 ----------

Auto ja linja oli tyyppiä OBF; ts. Omnibus Flex - yksikerrosbussi. Keula vaikutti Scalan tyyppiseltä. Takana kemiallinen wc, jossa käsienpesu haihtuvalla käsihuuhteella eli käsi-desin avulla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mikäli kyseessä oli klo 12.15 Jyväskylästä lähtenyt F40, oli autona KA390 Scania Lahti Eagle. Vuoro ajaa Helsinki-Lahti-Jyväskylä-Oulu.

----------


## Star 701

Lahdessa aiemmin liikkunut rahtiperällinen Volvo 9700 (#384 HKY-684) on siirtynyt Kuopion Liikenteen kalustoon, eli auto on näinollen poistunut Lahdesta ja matkannut Kuopioon.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Lahdessa aiemmin numerolla #260 ollut OEF-183 on siirtynyt Jyväskylän Liikenteen laivastoon numerolle #710.

----------


## repesorsa

> Voisihan sitä olettaa että porvoosta vielä poistuisi noiden kahden tieltä teliautot #35 ja #40 jotka ovat 20 vuoden ikään jo ehtineet.


Vielä Makkosteli-lahtelainen ajelee Helsinkiin päivittäin.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Koiviston Auton #360 RSI-960 on siirtynyt takaisin Jyväskylän Liikenteen laivastoon.

26.5.2020 seisoi Sorastajantiellä Jyväskylässä nimet poistettuna ja perässä oli pelkästään numerot 5 ja 0 mutta voisin veikata että tulee takaisin numerolle #590.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Koiviston Auton #360 RSI-960 on siirtynyt takaisin Jyväskylän Liikenteen laivastoon.
> 
> 26.5.2020 seisoi Sorastajantiellä Jyväskylässä nimet poistettuna ja perässä oli pelkästään numerot 5 ja 0 mutta voisin veikata että tulee takaisin numerolle #590.


Epäilykseni vahvistui oikeaksi ja auto oli saanut Jyväskylän Liikenteen teipit ja vanhan numeronsa #590 takaisin.

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+590.JPG

----------


## jorkki

Jyväskylän liikenteelle on kevään aikana tullut H ukkosen kautta volvo 9700 h 2009 kylkinumerosta ei tietoa,onko kellään tietoa onko tuolta oulusta tulossa ylijäämä Kabuseja tännekkin.voisi kuvitella ettei ihan hirveästi koska tuollaisilla reilu kymenen vuotta vanhoilla autoilla paljon keski ikä laske.

----------


## Mikko121

> onko kellään tietoa onko tuolta oulusta tulossa ylijäämä Kabuseja tännekkin.voisi kuvitella ettei ihan hirveästi koska tuollaisilla reilu kymenen vuotta vanhoilla autoilla paljon keski ikä laske.


Aika hyvinhän sieltä Oulusta on jo saatu Kabusseja uudelleensijoitettua pitkin pitäjiä. Itse en ihmettelisi vaikka Jyväskyläänkin uudempaa Kabuskantaa tulisi, kun nykyiset 12 kpl ikääntyy ensi vuonna. Kun laskee muutamat Scalat ja Volvot mukaan niin tänä vuonna ikääntyy yhteensä 9 autoa ja ensivuonna 18. Eriasia on sitten tulisko Kabussia kuitenkin ennemmin Kuopiosta ja vasta ensi vuonna Kaikkea ei kyllä keski-ikä huomioiden voi Kabussilla korvata.

----------


## Star 701

> Jyväskylän liikenteelle on kevään aikana tullut H ukkosen kautta volvo 9700 h 2009 kylkinumerosta ei tietoa,onko kellään tietoa onko tuolta oulusta tulossa ylijäämä Kabuseja tännekkin.voisi kuvitella ettei ihan hirveästi koska tuollaisilla reilu kymenen vuotta vanhoilla autoilla paljon keski ikä laske.


Tuo kevään aikana tullut Volvo sai numeron #584, ja on kilvin CNX-172. Ihan alkujaan auto on ollut Norjassa Telemark Bilruter kilvin KH65240, josta siirtynyt Norlandia Bussille Ruotsiin kilvin RHZ460. Vaikka auto on 14,77m pitkä, niin varsin väljästi saa istuskella sillä auto on vain 55-paikkainen. 

Voihan se toki olla mahdollista, että Oulusta tulisi Jyväskylään myös joitakin autoja, Jyväskylässä on kuitenkin paikkurikalusto suht uudehkoa, eli saapahan nähdä että onko sitten tarvetta. Toki voisi tulla jotain vanhempia paikkaamaan.

----------


## Mavi

Eikös Jyväskylän kohteeseen 4 vaadittu 52 paikkaisia telejä, jollaisia ei ennestään ole? Poistuvien tilalle tarvitaan myös uudempaa kalustoa, ettei keski-ikä nouse yli vaaditun.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tänään oli Sorastajantielle Jyväskylään ilmestynyt tällainen: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Li+CNX-182.JPG

Saa nähdä mille numerolle kyseinen auto sijoittuu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa näkyi kaksi 9700-teliä Kuopion Liikenteen väreissä. Ei kilpiä tai numeroita. Olivat H- tai HD-mallia seutuliikennetyyppisellä 1+2+0-ovituksella ja takamoottorilla.

Kuva

----------


## Star 701

> Lahdessa näkyi kaksi 9700-teliä Kuopion Liikenteen väreissä. Ei kilpiä tai numeroita. Olivat H- tai HD-mallia seutuliikennetyyppisellä 1+2+0-ovituksella ja takamoottorilla.
> 
> Kuva



Nyt kun "uutta" on tuloillaan Kuopioon, niin vanhemmasta päästä on sitten puolestaan lähtenyt pois: 

#32 IMR-636, -> Satakunnan Liikenne 
#33 IMR-638, -> Satakunnan Liikenne 
#107 RSI-952
#111 SRF-660
#112 RSI-932 


Kuopiosta on jo aiemmin mennyt Satakuntaan mm. #37 Volvo 8700, ja #138 Irisbus. 


Lisäksi Porvoosta on poistunut autot: #16 BYS-694, #17 RPR-163, ja #33 NHV-356. Koko kolmikko tällähetkellä Lahdessa odottamassa kohtaloaan noiden Kuopiossa palvelleiden Lahtelaisten kanssa.

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt kun "uutta" on tuloillaan Kuopioon, niin vanhemmasta päästä on sitten puolestaan lähtenyt pois: 
> 
> #32 IMR-636, -> Satakunnan Liikenne 
> #33 IMR-638, -> Satakunnan Liikenne



Tänään odottelivat kohtaloaan Tampereen linja-autoasemalla.

Toukokuussa tässä kalustosiirtopaletissa nähtiin myös auto #34, joka löytyi seuraavana päivänä Rauman varikolta

Näin se kalusto nuorenee myös Satakunnassa!

----------


## Mikko121

> Kuopiosta on jo aiemmin mennyt Satakuntaan mm. #37 Volvo 8700, ja #138 Irisbus.


Eikös Kuopiosta poistuneet myös 118 ja 119 Irisbus Axerit? Meniköhän nämäkin Satakuntaan vai minne?

----------


## Star 701

> Eikös Kuopiosta poistuneet myös 118 ja 119 Irisbus Axerit? Meniköhän nämäkin Satakuntaan vai minne?


Satakuntaan ne meni, unohtui vain ne lisätä tuohon aiempaan viestiin.

----------


## Star 701

> Koiviston Auton #360 RSI-960 on siirtynyt takaisin Jyväskylän Liikenteen laivastoon.
> 
> 26.5.2020 seisoi Sorastajantiellä Jyväskylässä nimet poistettuna ja perässä oli pelkästään numerot 5 ja 0 mutta voisin veikata että tulee takaisin numerolle #590.


ja käsittääkseni myös Koiviston Auton #385 YFG-785 on siirtynyt myös takaisin Jyväskylän Liikenteen kalustoon, ilmeisesti saa entisen numeron takaisin, eli #592.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Koiviston Auton #204 oli ilmestynyt Sorastajantielle Jyväskylään maalattuna vihreään pohjaväriin.

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...i+TZH-847.jpeg

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koiviston Auton #204 oli ilmestynyt Sorastajantielle Jyväskylään maalattuna vihreään pohjaväriin.


205 ja 206 myös vihreänä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 205 ja 206 myös vihreänä.


Nyt myös 253 (taas).

----------


## Jirtsu96

Koskilinjain viimevuonna rivistöön uinut #213 esittäytyi tänään ensimmäisen kerran meikäläiselle linjalla F40 Oulu (11.30) - Jyväskylä (15.50).

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...linjat+213.JPG

----------


## Star 701

> Satakuntaan ne meni, unohtui vain ne lisätä tuohon aiempaan viestiin.



Kuopiosta myös poistunut 4kpl pitkänmatkan Kabuseja, FB:n yhden bussiryhmän kuvan perusteella ainakin autot SLF-455 (#55), ja RSI-989 (#58) olisivat noiden joukossa, mutta noiden 2 henkilöllisyys on vielä hämärän peitossa. 

Tuo RSI-989 ei lopulta sitten kerennyt palvelemaan kovinkaan pitkään Kuopiossa, sillä autohan tuli alkukesästä Lahdesta Kuopioon.

----------


## jorkki

Buslandin fb sivuilla on kuva kahdesta kuopion 9700 telistä en tiedä onko kuva jo saapuneista yksilöistä,vai eri autoista.

----------


## Star 701

Nuo Kuopiosta Satakuntaan muuttaneet autot ovat vähitellen saaneet SatLin:n numerot kylkiinsä, ja osan numerot on seuraavat: 

KL #32 IMR-636, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #36 
KL #33 IMR-638, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #34 
KL #138 FHU-338, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #80 
KL #119 BVF-919, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #79 
KL #118 AAI-790, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #78 
KL #59 SLF-459, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #108 
KL #34 UZA-687, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #35

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:25 ----------




> Nuo Kuopiosta Satakuntaan muuttaneet autot ovat vähitellen saaneet SatLin:n numerot kylkiinsä, ja osan numerot on seuraavat: 
> 
> KL #32 IMR-636, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #36 
> KL #33 IMR-638, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #34 
> KL #138 FHU-338, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #80 
> KL #119 BVF-919, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #79 
> KL #118 AAI-790, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #78 
> KL #59 SLF-459, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #108 
> KL #34 UZA-687, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #35



ja Oulusta tulleet Kabusit ovat saaneet puolestaan seuraavat numerot: 

KS #7 JGX-777, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #90 
KS #51 JGX-772, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #91 
KS #57 JGX-779, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #92 
KS #131 JGX-781, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #93 
KS #22 JGX-785, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #94 
KS #129 TJY-429, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #95 
KS #72 XEY-672, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #96 
KS #56 XEY-616, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #97 
KS #133 XEY-633, -> Satakunnan Liikenne #98

----------


## eemeli113

> Nuo Kuopiosta Satakuntaan muuttaneet autot ovat vähitellen saaneet SatLin:n numerot kylkiinsä, ja osan numerot on seuraavat:


Olisikohan RMI-337 voinut saada Satakunnassa vanhan numeronsa takaisin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdesta on poistunut autot 201-209 (202 on sähköbussin numero nykyään) ja 251-253.

Porvoosta on poistunut autot 16, 17, 35, 40 ja 86. Carrus Stareja on jäljellä siis enää auto 11 ja Eagleja ei ollenkaan.

Kaukoliikenne hoituu lähes kokonaan 9700-Volvoilla (pl. autot 3-6, 11, 82 ja 84)
Paikallisliikenne hoituu Scaloilla, Kabuseilla ja 8700LE-Volvoilla.

----------


## Eppu

> Lahdesta on poistunut autot 201-209 (202 on sähköbussin numero nykyään) ja 251-253.


Onkohan Lahdesta poistunut myös #258? Eräässä kuvassa olin näkevinäni sen poistorivissä. Se olis loogista ottaen huomioon viime aikojen hankinnat ja liikenteen volyymin vähäisyys. 

Pohdin myös milloin alkavat vanhempien pika-kabusien laajemmat poistot? Nyt kun liikennettä on vähän ja entiseen ei taida olla paluuta pitkään aikaan, on vanhemmille autoille vähänlaisesti töitä. 

Samoin katuri-kabusit, niitähän saattaa myös porvooseen päätyä jossain vaiheessa kun sellaisia vapautuu käyttöön muualta. Niistäkin vanhimmat yksilöt (jyväskylästä) lienevät jo lähiaikoina poistumassa kokonaan...?

----------


## bernemi

> Onkohan Lahdesta poistunut myös #258? Eräässä kuvassa olin näkevinäni sen poistorivissä. Se olis loogista ottaen huomioon viime aikojen hankinnat ja liikenteen volyymin vähäisyys.


Matkustin tuolla 258:lla linjalla F24 Lahdestä Jyväskylään vielä 8.7.2020

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkohan Lahdesta poistunut myös #258? Eräässä kuvassa olin näkevinäni sen poistorivissä. Se olis loogista ottaen huomioon viime aikojen hankinnat ja liikenteen volyymin vähäisyys.


258 on vielä rivissä, siihen on laitettu OnniBus Flex -teipitkin kylkiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:45 ----------




> Lahdesta on poistunut autot 201-209 (202 on sähköbussin numero nykyään) ja 251-253.


Tarkennuksena tähän vielä, että ovat toki ajossa konsernissa: 201-203 -> Koskilinjat 40-42, 204-209 -> JL 54x ja 251-253 -> JL 501-503

----------


## Star 701

Satakunnasta kun on kanssa lähtenyt autoja poistoon suht suuret määrät, niin onko kenelläkään nyt sitten tarkempia tietoja että mitä sieltä on nyt sitten pistetty pois? 





> 258 on vielä rivissä, siihen on laitettu OnniBus Flex -teipitkin kylkiin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:45 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkennuksena tähän vielä, että ovat toki ajossa konsernissa: 201-203 -> Koskilinjat 40-42, 204-209 -> JL 54x ja 251-253 -> JL 501-503

----------


## kalle.

> Satakunnasta kun on kanssa lähtenyt autoja poistoon suht suuret määrät, niin onko kenelläkään nyt sitten tarkempia tietoja että mitä sieltä on nyt sitten pistetty pois?


Tietoa ei ole, mutta eikös 2,6m leveiden autojen ajoaika ala olla lopussaan, niin luulisi että kaikki leveämmät Carrukset (mm. Star 602:et ja LA:n entiset B10M:t), joita ainakin jokin aika sitten vielä oli, olisi menossa pois käytöstä?

----------


## repesorsa

> Porvoosta on poistunut autot 16, 17, 35, 40 ja 86. Carrus Stareja on jäljellä siis enää auto 11 ja Eagleja ei ollenkaan.
> 
> Kaukoliikenne hoituu lähes kokonaan 9700-Volvoilla (pl. autot 3-6, 11, 82 ja 84)
> Paikallisliikenne hoituu Scaloilla, Kabuseilla ja 8700LE-Volvoilla.


Eli Porvooseen jäi enää yks lahtikko eli 82 Falcon. 
Odotinkin jo milloin yli-ikäiset Eaglet ja Star-Scania 86 poistuvat kun Ruotsista tulvi aina vaan lisää 9700S:iä. 
Joo ja tuo 84 on erikoisuutena 8700-Volvo ei-paikkurina.

----------


## VX97

> Tietoa ei ole, mutta eikös 2,6m leveiden autojen ajoaika ala olla lopussaan, niin luulisi että kaikki leveämmät Carrukset (mm. Star 602:et ja LA:n entiset B10M:t), joita ainakin jokin aika sitten vielä oli, olisi menossa pois käytöstä?


 Lauttakyläläisistä ainakin #110 GBY-282, #113 GBY-281, #122 LIB-522 ja #128 LIB-528 H.Ukkosella myynnissä Nettikoneessa. Ja #39 HGR-114 ja #28 IIH-276 on myynnissä myös Ukkosella. #28 saanut Ukkosella uudet maalit pintaan ja etuvalot ja muistaakseni takavalot vaihdettu modernimpaan. 

Vaxi81:n tämän kuun kuvassa näkyy #65 YCZ-337 H.Ukkosen rivissä, voisin olettaa että menossa myös myyntiin Nettikoneeseen? #53 IIH-247 näkyi jossain kuvassa myös Satakunnan Liikenne tarrat, numerot ja linjakilpi revittynä. Mahtaakohan tämäkin olla H.Ukkosella?

Alkaa olla Carrusten ajot taputeltu Satakunnan Liikenteellä.

----------


## antsa

Onko Satakunnassa näkynyt muita Kuopiosta tulleita Kabusseja kuin tuo 108 SLF-459 ? Joku oli nähnyt niitä menevän sinne 3-4 auton letkan ?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kilvillä CNX-176 on Volvo B12M 9700S KA???

----------


## Star 701

> Kilvillä CNX-176 on Volvo B12M 9700S KA???


Kyllä on Koiviston Auton. Menossa Padasjoen linjalle, ja toinen samanlainen käsittääkseni on tulossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä on Koiviston Auton. Menossa Padasjoen linjalle, ja toinen samanlainen käsittääkseni on tulossa.


Joo, kysymysmerkit oli vaan, kun kylkinumero ei ole vielä tiedossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Satakunnan 248 IMM-169 on nykyään Porvoon 19.

----------


## repesorsa

> Satakunnan 248 IMM-169 on nykyään Porvoon 19.


Porhvoon 14 on sitten saanut sisaraluksen paikalle  :Laughing:

----------


## repesorsa

> Porhvoon 14 on sitten saanut sisaraluksen paikalle


Ja on saanut toisenkin sisaraluksen Porvooseen, Kuopion 38 NKK-536 on Porvoon 18.

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko Satakunnassa näkynyt muita Kuopiosta tulleita Kabusseja kuin tuo 108 SLF-459 ? Joku oli nähnyt niitä menevän sinne 3-4 auton letkan ?


RSI-989 on tuotu Raumalle, perässä oli vielä Kuopion aikainen numero.

RMI-337 sai numeron #28 Satakunnassa ja vastaavasti YEY-781 numeron #32.

Satakunnan 200-sarja pienenee entisestään, sillä #226 RXF-247 oli bongattu Enonkoskelta. Lisäksi Raumalla oltiin siirretty autot #127 ja #231 odottamaan kohtaloaan. Muita Satakunnasta poistuneita ovat myös #203 CIC-929 ja #206 OGX-779.

Vierailin Ukkosella kesäkuun lopulla ja tuolloin pihassa olivat autot #39 HGR-114, #46 RIK-595, #52 NEJ-603, #53 IIH-247, #57 BYE-439, #63 YCZ-344, #65 YCZ-337, #110 GBY-282, #113 GBY-281 ja #122 LIB-522. Osa on varmasti tullut paljon aikaisemmin ja lisääkin varmaan tämän jälkeen. Ilmeisesti #253 LIB-427 on siellä myös.

----------


## onni

> Lisäksi Raumalla oltiin siirretty autot #127 ja #231 odottamaan kohtaloaan.


#114 Oli siiretty näiden viereen, joten varmaan sama homma.

----------


## kalle.

SLF-453 näyttää olevan teipattu Satakunnan Liikenteen perinteisiin sinisiin väreihin ja numero on 100.

----------


## killerpop

> Satakunnan 200-sarja pienenee entisestään, sillä #226 RXF-247 oli bongattu Enonkoskelta. Lisäksi Raumalla oltiin siirretty autot #127 ja #231 odottamaan kohtaloaan. Muita Satakunnasta poistuneita ovat myös #203 CIC-929 ja #206 OGX-779.


Jotenkin sellainen fiilis, että 200-sarjaan ei tule enää koskaan mitään. Eikös nää kevääb kalustosiirrot Kuopiosta kohdistunu juurikin Raumalle, mutta 0-sarjaan menivät numerointi. Satasarja lie seuraava poistuva, mutta siihen voi kestää aikaa.

----------


## VX97

Mahtaakohan Satakunnan Liikenteellä olla vielä #177 Volvo B10M Carrus Fifty, joka on viimeinen Fifty Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustossa?

----------


## kalle.

Lisää perinteisissä väreissä olevia autoja näytti olevan:
SLF-455 = 106
RSI-989 = 107
SRF-773 = 109

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kilvillä CNX-176 on Volvo B12M 9700S KA???


292.

Ja CNX-177 on KA 293, samanlainen auto.

----------


## repesorsa

Ex-SatLi 9 ja 224 Carrus Star NEJ-605 Volvo B10M seisoo Porvoon torilla tuulilasissa lappu Private Property.  SatLin siniset poistettu.

----------


## antsa

Onko Jyväskylän Liikenteelle tullut uusi käytetty numerolle 713 ? Joku oli bongannut sellaisen ?
Ja jossain yksikössä on ilmeisesti Ukkoselta tullut CNX-181 joka on näiden Koiviston 292 ja 293 sisarauto ?

----------


## Mikko121

> Onko Jyväskylän Liikenteelle tullut uusi käytetty numerolle 713 ? Joku oli bongannut sellaisen ?
> Ja jossain yksikössä on ilmeisesti Ukkoselta tullut CNX-181 joka on näiden Koiviston 292 ja 293 sisarauto ?


Joo, se CNX-181 on JyLi 713

----------


## antsa

Onko Jyväskylässä myös se neljäs samanlainen Volvo joka tuli noiden KA 292 ja 293 sekä JyLi 713 kanssa ? Kuvan perusteella rekisteri on NLZ-717 ?

----------


## Star 701

> Onko Jyväskylässä myös se neljäs samanlainen Volvo joka tuli noiden KA 292 ja 293 sekä JyLi 713 kanssa ? Kuvan perusteella rekisteri on NLZ-717 ?


Vai olisiko tuo kenties jäänyt kenties Lahteen? Käsittääkseni Padasjoen linjalla tarvitaan 2 autoa + 1 vara-auto. 

Jyväskyläänhän tuli jo aiemmin numerolle #705 CNX-182 kilpinen Volvo 9700S NG, joka on samaa sarjaa noiden Lahteen menneiden autojen kanssa.

----------


## antsa

Katsotaan missä tulee näkyviin. Ainakaan tähän mennessä ei ole näkynyt Lahes. Vara-autona on pyörinyt joku aiemmin tullut omniexpress ehkä 365 ?

----------


## Jirtsu96

NLZ-717 sai Jyväskylän Liikenteellä numeron #714.

Kuvattu 14.9.2020 vuorolla Äänekoskelta Suolahden Valtran kautta Jyväskylään.

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+714.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

Bongasin Lahdessa viime viikolla samanlaisen 9700H-telin, kuin Kuopion Liikenteelle menneet, mutta tällä kertaa valko-harmaana ilman teippejä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Bongasin Lahdessa viime viikolla samanlaisen 9700H-telin, kuin Kuopion Liikenteelle menneet, mutta tällä kertaa valko-harmaana ilman teippejä.


Muistelen että siitä oli jossain päin facebookkia oli siitä kuva ja tekstissä mainittu että sekin olisi Jyväskylään tulossa.

----------


## antsa

Onko Jyväskylän suunnan miehillä tietoa ku kuulin että Jyväskylän Liikenne olis alkanu ajaa jotain Mäntän suunnassa ? Eli mitä ja millaisilla autoilla ?

----------


## bernemi

> Onko Jyväskylän suunnan miehillä tietoa ku kuulin että Jyväskylän Liikenne olis alkanu ajaa jotain Mäntän suunnassa ? Eli mitä ja millaisilla autoilla ?


Ainakin Mänttä-Halli linjaa ajaa Jyväskylän Liikenne.

----------


## tkp

Tuollahan noi on mainittu sivulla 11 https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...021SyksyV2.pdf

----------


## LahtiScania

> Onko Jyväskylän suunnan miehillä tietoa ku kuulin että Jyväskylän Liikenne olis alkanu ajaa jotain Mäntän suunnassa ? Eli mitä ja millaisilla autoilla ?


JyLi #591 Sprinter vuodelta 2008 ex.KSL, siellä seisoo Matkahuollon pihassa.

----------


## Mikko121

> Bongasin Lahdessa viime viikolla samanlaisen 9700H-telin, kuin Kuopion Liikenteelle menneet, mutta tällä kertaa valko-harmaana ilman teippejä.


Ja tämä on JyLi 715, rek: CMU-431. Ulkoisilta ominaisuuksiltaan tosiaan samanlainen kuin ne Kuopion pari kappaletta.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Ja tämä on JyLi 715, rek: CMU-431. Ulkoisilta ominaisuuksiltaan tosiaan samanlainen kuin ne Kuopion pari kappaletta.


Ja kuvattu tänään 30.9. vuorolla Äänekoski-Suolahti(Valtra)-Jyväskylä.

Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+715.JPG

Harmiksi osa linjakilvestä on pimeänä, mutta eiköhän sekin laiteta pian kuntoon.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Koskilinjain #87 CHL-494 ja #88 CHL-495 on muuttanut Jyväskylän Liikenteelle. 

Ovat numeroilla #427: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+427.JPG

sekä #429: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+429.JPG

----------


## repesorsa

Onkohan Porvoon kaikki 8700-Volvot lähtenyt kun ei ole havaintoa niistä, korkea 84 tiedän mutta norjalaiset paikkurit 7, 8 ja 9?

----------


## repesorsa

Porvoon Scania OE 340:t 4 ja 6 on näemmä siirtyneet SatLi:lle n:roille 54 ja 56. No, en olekaan nähnyt H:gin linjalla kuin Volvoja 9700-mallisia busseja. Meneeköhän kolmas OE (#5) perässä?

----------


## rane

Onnibus.com/OnnibusFlex.

7.6. voimaan tulevissa aikatauluissa on kaikissa OBFlex-vuoroissakin liikennöitsijänä Onnibus.com.
Luopuvatko nyt muut konsernin yhtiöt pikavuoroliikenteestä?

----------


## killerpop

> Onnibus.com/OnnibusFlex.
> 
> 7.6. voimaan tulevissa aikatauluissa on kaikissa OBFlex-vuoroissakin liikennöitsijänä Onnibus.com.
> Luopuvatko nyt muut konsernin yhtiöt pikavuoroliikenteestä?


Eikös Lauri täällä kertonut toisessa ketjussa , että Onnibus.Com tilaa liikenteen ja sitten jotkut yhtiöt tuottaa sen liikenteen. Tämä lie ollut tilanne kuluvan vuodenkin ajan. Luopumisesta en tiedä, mutta alihankkijoiden rooli varmaan jää edelleen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

OnniBusin omassa lippukaupassa näkyy myös liikennöivä yhtiö.

----------


## Star 701

Kuopion Liikenteeltä poistettu vasta hiljattain autot #105 BVF-880, ja #122 EVZ-816, eli vähiin käy entiset Makkoset, vielä kait pitäisi olla numerolla #124 olevan pikku-Ivecon ajossa, vai liekköhän se poistettu samalla? 

Näitä Falconeita korvaamaan Kuopioon on tullut Oulusta autot #213 FOM-253 Volvo B12B 6x2/9700H NG vm. 2009 ja #214 GNC-795 Volvo B12B 6x2/9700H NG vm. 2008. Näistä tuo FOM on Kuopiossa numerolla #37, ja GNC puolestaan #38. Molemmat on olleet F55 Varkaus-Kuopio-Varkaus välillä jossa näitä todennäköisemmin näkee. 

ja Koskilinjoilta myös poistettu auto #202 NEJ-602, nykyisin löytyy H.Ukkoselta Teuvalta.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Ihmettelinkin, minne #213 on joutunut. Aiemmin se on viihtynyt Oulu-Kuopio pe+su -vuoroilla, mutta viime aikoina on ollut #215. Sekin toki muuten ihan hyvä auto, mutta istumapaikkoja on niukahkosti, kun iso rahtikoppi vie tilat.

Viime ja tänä viikonloppuna onkin sitten Oulusta päin operoitavalla Kuopion vuorolla ollut Kabus. Olinpa nyt näkevinäni, että Jyväskylän suuntaankin olisi mennyt Kabus. Onkohan tässä käynyt sellainen vaihtokauppa, että kuopiolaiset ovat saaneet Koskilinjoilta kaksi Volvonrotteloa ja vastineeksi Ouluun on annettu kaksi uudenkarheaa Kabusia?  :Razz:

----------


## Melamies

Koiviston Auto on myyty:

https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000008465253.html

----------


## MB1

Missä vaiheessa tuo lainan perimisprosessi on ?

----------


## Sisubussi

Hieno uutinen! Tämä varmistaa sen että uudet sähköbussit tulevat syksyllä 2022 ja Helbin toiminta jatkuu normaalisti. Juhlan paikka!

----------


## ettäjaa

> Hieno uutinen! Tämä varmistaa sen että uudet sähköbussit tulevat syksyllä 2022 ja Helbin toiminta jatkuu normaalisti. Juhlan paikka!


En näe syytä, miksi uuden omistajan tulo muuttaisi tilannetta. Koiviston Autohan on aikasemmin linjannut, että se antaa HelBin mennä konkurssiin, jos tuet pitää maksaa takaisin. Tämä ei ymmärtääkseni liittynyt suoraan Koiviston Auton taloudelliseen tilanteeseen, vaan enemmänkin siihen, että oli kannattavampaa antaa HelBin mennä konkurssiin. Saatan olla tässä väärässä, mutta näin olen ymmärtänyt asian.

----------


## killerpop

> Hieno uutinen! Tämä varmistaa sen että uudet sähköbussit tulevat syksyllä 2022 ja Helbin toiminta jatkuu normaalisti. Juhlan paikka!


Seuraavaksi varmaan kuullaan uutinen, että ovat ostaneet Linkkerin ja sähköbussit tulevat sieltä konsernin tarpeisiin  :Very Happy:

----------


## MB1

Täytyy muistaa, että Capman on pääomasijoittaja. Ostaa yrityksen, panostaa ja kehittää ja myy pois kokonaisena tai osina. Exit tapahtuu yleensä 5-7 vuoden omistuksen jälkeen. Se ei juuri koskaan jää pitkäaikaiseksi omistajaksi. Pääoman tuotto jaetaan sitten osakkeenomistajille ja uusi yritys kuvioihin. Siellä on kymmeniä ammattilaisia pyörittämässä tätä rulettia. Ehdoton plussa on se, että sillä on rutkasti pääomaa käytettävissä investointeihin ja kehittämiseen ja välittömästi, joten siinä mielessä koiviston auton tulevaisuus näyttää erittäin hyvältä. Se haluaa kuitenkin kaikelle sijoittamalleen pääomalle hyvän tuoton.
Lisäys: Tiedottaminen tulee myös muuttuumaan, koska capman on pörssiyhtiö ja sillä on lakisääteinen velvollisuus raportoida pörssikurssiin vaikuttavista asioista. Olen seurannut capmannin toimintaa pitkään ja ainakin tähän assti sen raportointi on ollut hyvää ja avointa.

----------


## Melamies

> Hieno uutinen! Tämä varmistaa sen että uudet sähköbussit tulevat syksyllä 2022 ja Helbin toiminta jatkuu normaalisti. Juhlan paikka!


On ollut koko ajan selvää, että Suomen suurin bussifirma saa halutessaan järjestettyä tarvittavat sähköbussit HSL-sopimukseensa, ilman kilpailutuksen ratkaisusta tehtyä valitusta ne jo olisivat liikenteessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:24 ----------




> En näe syytä, miksi uuden omistajan tulo muuttaisi tilannetta. Koiviston Autohan on aikasemmin linjannut, että se antaa HelBin mennä konkurssiin, jos tuet pitää maksaa takaisin. Tämä ei ymmärtääkseni liittynyt suoraan Koiviston Auton taloudelliseen tilanteeseen, vaan enemmänkin siihen, että oli kannattavampaa antaa HelBin mennä konkurssiin. Saatan olla tässä väärässä, mutta näin olen ymmärtänyt asian.


Syytä ei ole vielä kerrottu, mutta tämä HS:n uutinen antaa ymmärtää Capmanin haluavan pitää HelBin pystyssä:

"Capman Infra on sitoutunut tukemaan Helsingin Bussiliikennettä EU-komission takaisinperintäprosessissa, Koiviston auton tiedotteessa kerrotaan. Tavoitteena on päättää yrityssaneerausmenettely, jota haettiin kesäkuussa 2021."

https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000008465312.html

----------


## MB1

kiitos linkistä ! Olen itse ymmärtänyt, että capman nimenomaan haluaa HELB:n ja niin, että se ei ole yrityssanneerauksessa. Ei sen kehittäminen muuten onnistu. Kyllä capmanin on täytynyt tämä asia ratkaista tavalla tai toisella. Kysyin tätä tänään capmannia seuraavalta analyytikolta. Hän varmaan kysyy sen capmannilta. Katsotaan saadaanko lisävalaistusta. Toki voi olla, että tässä vaiheessa, kun kaupanteko on vielä kesken tietoa ei tipu. En muuten yhtään ihmettelisi vaikka tähän rupeasi rakentumaan ajan myötä kansainvälistä kuviota.

----------


## ettäjaa

> tämä HS:n uutinen antaa ymmärtää Capmanin haluavan pitää HelBin pystyssä:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000008465312.html


En ollutkaan nähnyt tuota artikkelia vielä. Tuon mukaan HelB tosiaan näyttäisi pysyvän pystyssä. Eri asia ehtivätkö sähköbussit syksyksi (niiden toimituksessa taisi olla jotain ongelmia?), mutta kyllä ne näköjään ovat tulossa.

----------


## Gulf

> En ollutkaan nähnyt tuota artikkelia vielä. Tuon mukaan HelB tosiaan näyttäisi pysyvän pystyssä. Eri asia ehtivätkö sähköbussit syksyksi (niiden toimituksessa taisi olla jotain ongelmia?), mutta kyllä ne näköjään ovat tulossa.


Ilmeisesti ne on tilattu (joidenkin lähteiden mukaan jo aikaa sitten) ja viimeisetkin sähkö nivelet olisivat vuoden päästä linjalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehdoton plussa on se, että sillä on rutkasti pääomaa käytettävissä investointeihin ja kehittämiseen ja välittömästi, joten siinä mielessä koiviston auton tulevaisuus näyttää erittäin hyvältä.


Juuri noin. CapManillä on arvioitu, että he saavat ostoksensa arvon nousemaan suhteellisen nopeasti. Toki se ei välttämättä tarkoita hyvää kaikille KA-konsernin osille: arvon nostamista voi tapahtua myös myymällä tai lopettamalla kannattamattomia osia. Koska CapManillä on jo nyt kiikarissa aikanaan tapahtuva myyminen, on tosiaan myös hyvin mahdollista että konserni myydäänkin aikanaan palasina seuraaville omistajille.

----------


## JT

> Koska CapManillä on jo nyt kiikarissa aikanaan tapahtuva myyminen, on tosiaan myös hyvin mahdollista että konserni myydäänkin aikanaan palasina seuraaville omistajille.


Kyllä, ja varmasti sitten sen hetken uusi toimintaympäristö, kilpailutilanne sekä kilpailuviranomaisten hyväksyntä vaikuttaa konsernin mahdolliseen pilkkomiseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Juuri noin. CapManillä on arvioitu, että he saavat ostoksensa arvon nousemaan suhteellisen nopeasti. Toki se ei välttämättä tarkoita hyvää kaikille KA-konsernin osille: arvon nostamista voi tapahtua myös myymällä tai lopettamalla kannattamattomia osia. Koska CapManillä on jo nyt kiikarissa aikanaan tapahtuva myyminen, on tosiaan myös hyvin mahdollista että konserni myydäänkin aikanaan palasina seuraaville omistajille.


Vaan mitä voisi tapahtua jo ennen sitä? Tiettävästi yrityskauppojen myötä KA:n haltuun on päätynyt lukuisa määrä erilaisia varikoita, jotka toimivat tyhjäkäynnillä jo nyt. Voivat olla kyllä hankalia myytäviä, ellei sinne saada vuokralaisia. Monella paikkakunnalla varmasti riittäisi hyvin, että autoilla olisi lähinnä parkkikenttä, jossa lämpötolpat.

Näillä vanhoilla varikoilla on varmasti ollut strateginen merkitys vielä muutama vuosi sitten, mutta kun liikennevirrat alkaa olla sangen ohuita niin pistää miettimään, olisiko aika ajanut ohi esim Porin, Huittisten, Jämsän, Äänekosken ja Varkauden varikoista.

----------


## Eppu

> Näillä vanhoilla varikoilla on varmasti ollut strateginen merkitys vielä muutama vuosi sitten, mutta kun liikennevirrat alkaa olla sangen ohuita niin pistää miettimään, olisiko aika ajanut ohi esim Porin, Huittisten, Jämsän, Äänekosken ja Varkauden varikoista.


Oikeastaan nyt kun putiikin omistus siirtyy pois suomesta, niin pistää miettimään, mikä osa puljusta on edes kannattavaa. Kun maata on runnellut vuosikaudet EU:n tuhoisa talouspolitiikka ja nyt keinotekoisesti luotu "pandemia", niin mitä kannatavaa on jäänyt jäljelle? Käytännössä varmaankin ainoastaan kaikki kilpailtu liikenne? No, katsellaan ja odotellaan mitä kaikkea menee halkipoikkipinoon. Minuun asia ei sinänsä vaikuta kun on oma pirssi  :Smile:

----------


## MB1

Varikoiden kohdalla kannattaa muistaa, että capman itse on myös kiinteistösijoitta: "Hankimme muuntautumiskykyisiä kiinteistöjä, joita voidaan kehittää joko parantamalla niiden toiminnallisuuksia tai muokkaamalla niiden käyttötarkoitusta".
Siellä on töissä 40 kiinteistöalan ammattilaista.

----------


## VHi

> Oikeastaan nyt kun putiikin omistus siirtyy pois suomesta, niin pistää miettimään, mikä osa puljusta on edes kannattavaa. Kun maata on runnellut vuosikaudet EU:n tuhoisa talouspolitiikka ja nyt keinotekoisesti luotu "pandemia", niin mitä kannatavaa on jäänyt jäljelle? Käytännössä varmaankin ainoastaan kaikki kilpailtu liikenne? No, katsellaan ja odotellaan mitä kaikkea menee halkipoikkipinoon. Minuun asia ei sinänsä vaikuta kun on oma pirssi


Oletko lukenut mitään lehtijuttuja? Niiden mukaan konsernin liikevaihdosta tulee 80 % paikallisliikenteestä ja 20 % muusta liikenteestä. Ehkäpä tuosta 20 %:sta luopuminen onnistuu tarvittaessa kivuttomasti, sillä epäilen, että voitoista vielä suurempi osa kuin 80 % on peräisin paikallisliikenteestä.

Toinen asia selviää myös esim. lehtijutuista tai vaikkapa Capmanin nettisivuilta: Osakkeista 93,94 % on suomalaisessa omistuksessa eli omistus pysyy jatkossakin hyvin vahvasti Suomessa. Seuraavasta omistajasta ei toki ole tietoa, eikä siitä mikä on Capmanin sijoitushorisontti KA:n tapauksessa.

----------


## MB1

Näin capman vastasi takaisin perintään:"EU:n yleinen tuomioistuin on tekemässä päätöstä koskien Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n velvoitetta maksaa osittain takaisin HelBus:in Helsingin kaupungilta saamaa tukea. Prosessi on edelleen kesken ja CapMan Infra tukee Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:ta tarpeen mukaan juridisen prosessin loppuun saattamiseksi. Koiviston Auton siirtyessä CapMan Infran omistukseen, Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:llä on edellytykset takaisinmaksuvaatimuksen täyttämiseksi, mikäli tuomioistuin päättäisi takaisinperinnän olevan aiheellinen. Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n toiminta jatkuu".

----------


## Sisubussi

*Koiviston Auto* konsernin myynti on nyt toteutunut ja uusi omistaja on *CapMan Infra.
*
Saneeraus velat on maksettu, eli saneerausmenettely on lopetettu.
Euroopan komission määräämä valtiontuki velka on myös maksettu.
_
Juhlan paikka!_

----------


## Ivecomies

Hurraa, Helb on siis nyt pelastettu. Onnittelut Helbille! saatte jatkaa toimintaanne  HSL-alueella edelleen yhtenä merkittävimpänä bussioperaattorina.  :Wink:

----------


## rane

> *Koiviston Auto* konsernin myynti on nyt toteutunut ja uusi omistaja on *CapMan Infra.
> *
> Saneeraus velat on maksettu, eli saneerausmenettely on lopetettu.
> Euroopan komission määräämä valtiontuki velka on myös maksettu.
> _
> Juhlan paikka!_


Minkähän juhlan paikka nyt oikein on?

----------


## canis lupus

> Minkähän juhlan paikka nyt oikein on?


No aika iso asia monelle. Työpaikat säilyvät eikä Helb, saatika koko KA konserni katoa kartalta

----------


## moxu

Miten sen nyt ottaa. CapMan joutuu käymään kovia kilpailutuksia, joista osan se tulee voittamaan, osan häviämään, ja joku osa voitetuista tehdään varmasti tappiollisin diilein.
Markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä säilyy tietenkin jokin osa (Onnibus?), mutta tuskin tästä kovinkaan monin paikoin riemusta kattoon hypitään.

----------


## MB1

Jyrki Vainionpää appointed CEO and Ari Lehtoranta Chairman of the Board at CapMan Infra portfolio company Koiviston Auto
https://www.capman.com/2022/04/jyrki...oiviston-auto/

----------


## rane

> Jyrki Vainionpää appointed CEO and Ari Lehtoranta Chairman of the Board at CapMan Infra portfolio company Koiviston Auto
> https://www.capman.com/2022/04/jyrki...oiviston-auto/


Uuden konsernijohtajan ansiotulot vuonna 2020 edellisessä työpaikassa olivat 3,1 miljoonaa.

----------


## repesorsa

Koiviston Auto/JyLi lahjoittaa 1525 linja-autoa Ukrainaan.

https://yle.fi/a/74-20005578

----------


## Ivecomies

> Koiviston Auto/JyLi lahjoittaa 1525 linja-autoa Ukrainaan.
> 
> https://yle.fi/a/74-20005578


Toivottavasti Kapusseja, ne just sopis hyvin Ukrainan katukuvaan!  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

> Koiviston Auto/JyLi lahjoittaa 1525 linja-autoa Ukrainaan.
> 
> https://yle.fi/a/74-20005578


Jutun mukaan Jyväskylästä lähtee 3 bussia ja loput KA:n muista yksiköistä ympäri Suomen.
Myös Tampere on aiemmin tänä vuonna lahjoittanut vanhempia, käytöstä poistuneita busseja Ukrainaan.

----------


## repesorsa

Siinähän puhutaan Jämsän suunnan autoista jotka on yli-ikäisiä kilpailutuksessa, en usko että Kabussaja annetaan pois.

----------


## vristo

> Toivottavasti Kapusseja, ne just sopis hyvin Ukrainan katukuvaan!


Mihin katukuvaan? Siellä alkaa olla kaupungit aika raunioina.

----------


## killerpop

> Mihin katukuvaan? Siellä alkaa olla kaupungit aika raunioina.


no eikö ne autotkin ole vähän raunioina? että olis off-topicia kerrakseen, niin JL:llä oli toimitusjohtajana aiemmin Raunio

----------

